# Anyone using Buscopan??



## ejchase (Dec 11, 2004)

Has anyone out there had any luck using Buscopan? It seems like when I use it it makes me worse not better! The same goes for Dicetel.


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Sunshine,I took both of those with the eaxt same results...they didn't help at all. I found a little releif with amitryptiline.driz


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have been on this for ages with no luck


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

BUSPAR DOESN'T WORK AT ALL, ALL IT DID WAS ADD TO MY ANXIETY!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

buspar and buscopan are different arent they?buscopan is an anti spasmodic isn't it? i was given this first over 2 yrs ago and it didnt help at all.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

when i have bad episodes i usually go back to my mebeveribne but i have used buscopan before, didnt have any effect though unfortunatly!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

posted 8th march on this subject,that was 8 months ago and i had not long started taking them, im happy to report that now they work great for me..i should have given them time to work, i think they are great id be lost without them..


----------

